# RC Cola Bottle



## JRB2765

I clean up trails and waterways throughout Eastern Pennsylvania and I often find old bottles. Generally I can figure out approximate dates fairly easily online. This RC Cola bottle has me stumped. Does anyone know when this was made?


----------



## Goodman

Looks like the label is worn away. Does it have any embossing on the bottom ? And welcome to the forum.


----------



## JRB2765

Thanks for the welcome Goodman. Above is the bottom of the bottle and the only marks other than the RC in the triangle is NEHI BOTTLING CO. CONTENTS 12 FL. OZ. wrapped around the base of the bottle.


----------



## Goodman

That G in a square should be Glenshaw. That Marked reported has been used since 1932. So your bottle would fall some time after that. Check the lip at the top for a letter or number. Mitch


----------



## JRB2765

Thank you very much for the info Mitch. The top of the bottle has G1 on one side and G1 with 121 under it on the opposing side. I never would have even seen those markings. Dating these things is more complex than I thought it would be.


----------



## iggyworf

I think that bottle would date to 1935. There should be lots of info on Glenshaw glass codes on this site. That's a nice early RC cola bottle. I hope it cleans up good for you.


----------



## iggyworf

RC cola thread. There are links to earlier threads on the first page also.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?671684-RC-Cola!


----------



## Goodman

Your welcome, but I am far from a soda expert. That would be Prince iggyworf and King sodapopbob. Lol


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx for the accolade Goodman. But I also am far from an soda expert. But I do like the moniker of 'king sodapopbob'. There are a lot of very knowledgeable soda people on this site. I have learned lot from many of them.  JRB2765 welcome to the site.


----------



## JRB2765

iggyworf, thank you for the date on the bottle and the info. Not too familiar with how to use this site yet, but I will figure it out. I posted this to see if it was the oldest soda bottle I have found so far and it definitely beat my previous find, a 1953 7-UP bottle, by a good amount of years.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Yes, Iggy was involved with Bob in a long thread concerning the RC Colas. It's very interesting and you should take the time to read it. Your bottle does appear to be an early one. Nice find by the way.


----------

